

PHP vs. Node.js - wx196
http://webapplog.com/php-vs-node-js/

======
hknozcan
This is a flawed comparison. I love Node.js but it is not suitable for every
type of site and is not an ideal replacement to PHP yet. For ex, CPU heavy
apps with minimal use of IO are immensely bad use cases for node.js

------
VeejayRampay
The article mentions that PHP has a "functional nature", I'm not sure I
understand where the author is going with that. Not sure where he got that
from either for that matter.

------
deckiedan
"[PHP] - had a functional nature which is easier to learn than the object-
oriented programming"

This is the first time I've ever heard of PHP (in the early 2000s especially)
called functional. And the first time I've heard functional programming called
easier than OO! I can only assume OP means something else.

The article is full of typos, spelling mistakes, and weird not-quite
comparisons (claiming:

echo 'hi';

and

console.log('hi')

are equivalent.

Weird. Not quite sure who the intended audience is.

